# Newbie question. Need 1x4 lumber for bench.



## chetrog (May 23, 2014)

I need to replace some boards from a sliding bench. The materiel is about 1×4 by 4 feet. I don't know what type of wood I should use. I don't want to spend to much so the cheaper the better. I don't know if pine is strong enough, or is common board stronger. I really don't know much about wood. It could be thicker, but I dont want to use a 2×4's What ever i need i will get it from Lowes or Home Depot. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hard to figure out what you need. A picture would help; or at least a description on what part of the structure this piece comes from.


----------



## chetrog (May 23, 2014)

There are 9 pieces that are about 1"x4"x4' . In the picture I just have one left. I cut the others out. Basically the metal frame connects to the wood with a carriage bolt


----------



## chetrog (May 23, 2014)

better picture with wood.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You need something that is rot/weather resistant … cedar, white oak, etc.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have seen treated deck boards at the big box stores but I think they are 5/4×6 boards. You could rip them and run a roundover bit along the flat sides. Should last for years.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Another vote for cedar from me.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I would suggest 1×4 treated wood. Done the same thing for a similar bench.. previous treated wood was over 20 years old. If you are going to expose your skin to any of it, then go with something natural and make sure you are not allergic to the natural oil it produces.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Your profile doesn't show where you are from, but cypress would be an excellent choice for that bench.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I'd use cedar. Lowes and Depot should both have it in stock.


----------



## Kenbilt (Jun 26, 2014)

I actually like using treated lumber for outdoors.


----------

